# ustawić wysoko poprzeczke



## Basia

Witam, jak przetłumaczyć na angielski: "ustawić komuś/sobie wysoko poprzeczkę".


----------



## LilianaB

Could you provide context, please. Maybe _to aim high_, but I need context.


----------



## Basia

Thanks for your suggestion LilianaB. I'm writing my school assignment and I want to say that idealised picture of "co-creative leadership" presented in n academic paper ustawił wysoko poprzeczkę for our project. Another words: an example of "co-creative leadership" described in the paper was so perfect that we had difficulties to figure out something so perfect for our project. Hope that make sense


----------



## LilianaB

Could you post the whole sentence in Polish, please. _Stawiac porzeczke wysoko _is also _to set the bar high_, or _too high for somebody_, but this will be different, I think.


----------



## martushkaa

A może:* to set sb a target of excellence*. Wydaję mi się, że to *aim high* ma jednak inne znaczenie, raczej 'mierzyć wysoko', a to niezupełnie to samo. Może ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś ciekawe pomysły?


----------



## arturolczykowski

to set sb high standards?


----------



## martushkaa

Chyba nawet lepsze w kontekście tego zdania: standards, project, academic paper


----------



## Szkot

_Set the bar high_ looks good in your context.  Try a search engine for examples e.g. from Wiki Answers: *What does it mean to set the bar high?  It means to set a high standard.*


----------

